# Harsens Island



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

TheHighLIfe said:


> call
> 
> ty4 the tip
> 
> wish i would have known about that during my 11 years working in toledo


Had I known you were working in T Town I would have taken you....I grew up there, hence the reason for shooting there....and Magee Marsh ( the best of the best ), plus the other public and drawing marshes. 

They are still open  I think season is still in ??

It is near Cedar Point....perhaps you could hit the rides after a good shoot. 

It is a drawing....so just be there in time to get your number.

The center north zones are best IMO.


----------



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

TheHighLIfe said:


> not sure i agree with parking in the splits, tho. if they are there via the dnr,


Yup, DNR put them there for just that reason, and so guys didn't sit right on the line of the 2 fields..Harsens Is set up a little different than FP...Had some of my better hunts at harsens back in the days..


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

natureboy2534 said:


> Yup, DNR put them there for just that reason, and so guys didn't sit right on the line of the 2 fields..Harsens Is set up a little different than FP...Had some of my better hunts at harsens back in the days..


i know FP, NP, PM (13-14 and the marsh) and SSGA put in splits to separate the hunting zones in the same strip from one another

harsens does not have any strips with 2 zones in it
their splits used to be separating the hunting zone from the retrieving zone
flared birds like crazy
now they have solid corn strips, with retrieving zone signs in the ditch
that has really reduced flaring
until the big boat yahoo mowed a split at the retrieving sign of 15


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheHighLIfe said:


> goose
> 
> we all thank you for your extra effort and walking to protect the corn!
> 
> i have no issues with mud motor guys like you - but they are pretty damned noisy! haha


Honda gx200 baby!!! Haha purrs like a kitten quieter then my 3 horse merc haha


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

goosehunter31 said:


> Honda gx200 baby!!! Haha purrs like a kitten quieter then my 3 horse merc haha


My two stroke outboard is way louder than my gx620 and my gx620 dont leave a oil slick like the two stroke which equals happy ducks.


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

Han


Aaronjeep2 said:


> My two stroke outboard is way louder than my gx620.


hands down things are built right


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

on a call said:


> Had I known you were working in T Town I would have taken you....I grew up there, hence the reason for shooting there....and Magee Marsh ( the best of the best ), plus the other public and drawing marshes.
> 
> They are still open  I think season is still in ??
> 
> ...


I hunted all those areas back in my youth. Metzgers was always consistent. Magee was hit or miss( I heard from family in the area that it sucks anymore). Pipe creek was good as well.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

TheHighLIfe said:


> hats off to you for ditching your boat where no one will be hunting - thank you
> unfortunately, many mud motor guys do not
> especially if they are here to merely get a punch
> 
> ...


So how would the big boat ban work on my duck rig watercraft reg my boat is 15/00 in long. but stern to bow is 16 and some change with a tape measure. What about guys with pods on their boats they arnt aloud ether? The whole concept sounds stupid as to the mud motors my long tail is probably quieter than your outboard. The only thing that fits without breaking stalks down is a kayak. As to zone 14 the corn at the end of the zone near the retrieving zone was a **** crop we where 7 or 8 rows in and still had zero cover on veterans Day. No excuse for slobs to knock it down the big hole in the middle of 14 crop I'm assuming was there all season but no one cried about it.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

You girls act like the corn is the only zones to kill ducks in. Why don't we just turn it back to marsh and have limits for every one like back in the 40s. Instead of 20k ducks flying around a refuge to eat corn and fly then land and eat and fly and eat and fly.


----------



## Sea Duck (Jul 9, 2001)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> You girls act like the corn is the only zones to kill ducks in. Why don't we just turn it back to marsh and have limits for every one like back in the 40s. Instead of 20k ducks flying around a refuge to eat corn and fly then land and eat and fly and eat and fly.


Here we go!!!


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Sea Duck said:


> Here we go!!!


Here we do go, let's go into the rabbit hole.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I am sensing someone needs a little cheese to go with their wine.lol


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Carpenter Bill said:


> I am sensing someone needs a little cheese to go with their wine.lol


Yeah some smoked mozzarella with my IPA.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

craigrh13 said:


> I hunted all those areas back in my youth. Metzgers was always consistent. Magee was hit or miss( I heard from family in the area that it sucks anymore). Pipe creek was good as well.


IMO Metzger was tooo crowded, Magee was a draw...and I always came out with a limit, Pipe was good, other good areas were Maumee river  Up river near Grand Rapids  mostly early though. 

Glad you too were there...I most likely heard you shoot


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> Yeah some smoked mozzarella with my IPA.


 Wasn't referring to you AJ, Someone will always whine about something lol


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Carpenter Bill said:


> Wasn't referring to you AJ, Someone will always whine about something lol


O I was preparing for the bashing to come after my post.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

Lurker said:


> My season is over, and it was another great one.
> Thank you to everyone behind the counter, and behind the scenes, that make HI what it is.
> Hopefully I'll see you all next year.
> 
> ...


----------



## sfpenn (Nov 27, 2004)

TheHighLIfe said:


> our best here, too
> broke our record the day before turkey day
> but we are not giving up! haha
> 
> ...


TheHighLife -

I am one of those "mud motor hunters" and didn't knock down ANY corn when parking my boat because I parked in the same spot as hunters that used the area before me. And I had several options to choose from - some 10 yards away from another. Not sure why all of the problems are because of those that use mud motors.

(I will never understand why hunters with canoes, outboards or mud motor boats don't hide their boats at the end of the row instead of in the middle.)

Merry Christmas.
Scott


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

don't hide the boat. inanimate object. 
ducks could care less. and just because it's out of your sight, don't make it out of there's,
unless you have a designated camo cover that hides it completely, they can still see it from above. so driving it into the corn, and then pulling over the corn you didn't knock down, doesn't really hide it.


----------

